# FMH and CMH test



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Does anybody know the links for past papers with answers for FMH and CMH test? What to study and everything else?


----------



## Akifa Ijaz (Oct 9, 2015)

Yeah i need to know that too. "Helpers! We really need you here" *sighs*


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Everything from the fsc books I believe.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I read that there is 10 MCQs on each science subject as in mcat and there were 15 questions on English and general intelligence whatever that is. My concern is how to study for these and with no papers and stuff. I had terrrible marks in my mcat because I got very ill. im so worried ensive:


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

You won't really find any past papers, but here's a link for the paper pattern and such:

http://entrytest-preparation.blogspot.com/2014/10/fmh-entrance-test.html?m=1


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

nayab itrat said:


> I read that there is 10 MCQs on each science subject as in mcat and there were 15 questions on English and general intelligence whatever that is. My concern is how to study for these and with no papers and stuff. I had terrrible marks in my mcat because I got very ill. im so worried ensive:


Are you an Alevel student? And did u give SAT?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes i did A levels. Got an A*BC. And in I levels I had 6A*s and 3As. I gave the SAT but i kinda sucked at physics A lot. Wbu?


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Alevels. Waiting for my score. What was your SAT score?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Waiting for it too. What did you have in O and A levels?


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Your grades are slightly better than mine so you can have an idea. It all comes down to SAT. Plus even if you sucked atphysicso, doesn't matter because you'll still get 750 ish with a raw score of 48-50. How did ur bio section go?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Really? I heard for bio if you make 1 mistake you get 790 or if you leave 2 questions its 780. Bio went good but it depends on the scoring because I left three questions. And even for chemistry it says that if you leave or make 5-7 mistakes you come down to a 750 and for CMH you need 2100+ but that's for me because of my B and C in A levels. If you have higher even 2000 can save you. It's all luck! Plus for bds 1900+ is good. But I'm not applying there and really worried physics will mess it up.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Is Cmh your first option?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

Looks like my only option since I reallyy messed up my MCAT.


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hoping to see you and myself there IA. Best of luck. Will we get our scores at 12am tonight?


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

In shaa Allah. Do let me know your scores  I think it'll come after 8 in the morning. Do check at 12 though


----------



## tweety (Oct 21, 2015)

but in the link there is pattern of only fmh... what about the sample paper of cmh entry test???


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I am wondering the same thing. Have you given SAT 2? Because if you have you'll have a higher chance with it than with mcat and the aptitude test. Unless your mcat Was really amazing.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

So I scored 86.76 on SAT 2 basis. Will I get into CMH? I heard this year their merit Will go up from last year's 85 to 87.5 Is this true?


----------



## Akifa Ijaz (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi guys! Can anybody guide me how to fill in the online cmh form?


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

nayab itrat said:


> So I scored 86.76 on SAT 2 basis. Will I get into CMH? I heard this year their merit Will go up from last year's 85 to 87.5 Is this true?


This is completely absurd as you can not decide the merit and expect it to increase or decrease beforehand because the lowest merit depends on the number of students applying there and how good their aggregates are. Don't worry. Not everyone's Einstein. 87.5 is extremely high for a private.


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

nayab itrat said:


> Really? I heard for bio if you make 1 mistake you get 790 or if you leave 2 questions its 780. Bio went good but it depends on the scoring because I left three questions. And even for chemistry it says that if you leave or make 5-7 mistakes you come down to a 750 and for CMH you need 2100+ but that's for me because of my B and C in A levels. If you have higher even 2000 can save you. It's all luck! Plus for bds 1900+ is good. But I'm not applying there and really worried physics will mess it up.


In Bio you can have -2 and still score 800. Generally speaking for Bio E if you have -10 it is 750, for Bio M a bit more lenient. For Chemistry -12 is around 750, Physics -21 is around 750 and for Maths 2 around -10 is 750 but Maths 2 only has 50 Questions. Once you cross that mark, it is roughly -10 for each wrong one. The curve can be on or off a question or 2 on given day plus also depends upon in this "-" how many you left blank and how many were wrong. The above estimate is like 50/50 on leaving blank and wrong one's and is on strict side. I have found it to be true for most of students in my school.
I have not taken the Chemistry yet and I hear that is a tough one. The Physics one though tough has the most lenient curve, the total question are 75 as opposed to 85 for Chemistry but you can leave the same amount blank and get a higher score.


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I gave the SAT test a while ago. Physics was tougher than the A levels paper 1. I was crying through half Of it. The curve is lenient because the test is tough. But biology is easy. The curve though is not lenient. And chem was very easy. It was like the basics of O and A levels. If you've done it you can handle this. Time management is the only issue then.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

hey guys... just a few questions: 1. how and when do u apply for CMH?
2. Do we have to give biology M or E?
3.can i apply for CMH local through sat?


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Check the CMH web site for admissions information, since you have not taken tests I take you are applying next year? If this year, there is still time if you have already taken tests.
You can give Biology M or E. If you have not taken SAT yet, you cannot submit one for this year.
You can apply to CMH local via SAT 2 but you must also appear in their test, even though you are applying on SAT 2 basis.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

escalations said:


> Check the CMH web site for admissions information, since you have not taken tests I take you are applying next year? If this year, there is still time if you have already taken tests.
> You can give Biology M or E. If you have not taken SAT yet, you cannot submit one for this year.
> You can apply to CMH local via SAT 2 but you must also appear in their test, even though you are applying on SAT 2 basis.


Yes, I am applying next year 
I am planning to give SAT in 2016 (Jan or May/June). So any idea when their entrance test is and what syllabus is consists of? cuz i am doing Alevels...


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Here is the info on the entry test from their web site: CMH-LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE 
You have a year, prepare well for the entry test. Rules keep changing in Pakistan. Who knows next year they say SAT2 is not accepted for local candidates. :!: . So just be prepared for both.
If you are doing A levels, you will be well prepared to take SAT 2's, if you are an A student. Get the official preparation booklet and do a practice test.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

Yea will actually start SAT preparation within a week. 
thanks a lot for your assistance <3


----------



## ayshasamad (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey guys I just wanted to ask like if were applying for local seat on sat basis is it necessary we pass the nums test or just appearing for it is enough


----------



## Anonymous111 (Oct 12, 2015)

You just have to appear for the test. What's ur aggregate on sat basis


ayshasamad said:


> Hey guys I just wanted to ask like if were applying for local seat on sat basis is it necessary we pass the nums test or just appearing for it is enough


----------

